# Thread page counter...



## andyoxon (24 Jul 2007)

Hi Admin,

A bit trivial perhaps, but I was wondering if instead of:
(Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... Last Page)

we could have something like:
(Multi-page thread 1 2 3 ... *7 8*. Last Page)

on the front thread list page, just to give an idea of how many pages there are ...



Andy


----------



## mosschops2 (24 Jul 2007)

Nice call andy - I was going to ask this also.
(you could even loose last page on that basis).

The reason is, I often want to see the last couple of pages of comments - so often the last page (eg of a 16 page thread) is a series of questions and comments to previous posts. So therefore I have to click on page 16, then go back to 14 and 15.

Not a big deal, obviously!! Just mentioning it!!


----------

